# Stand-up for the truth



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

The argument is, stand-up for the truth not for lies, rumor & self agrandisation i am not a resident of n/b but i will at all times defend the action taken by the city because i know what went on there , another under-lined saying they want to keep other races of people out, i am what i am a BLACKMAN live in Bowie MD


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

supercast said:


> The argument is, stand-up for the truth not for lies, rumor & self agrandisation i am not a resident of n/b but i will at all times defend the action taken by the city because i know what went on there , another under-lined saying they want to keep other races of people out, i am what i am a BLACKMAN live in Bowie MD


Sorry but I have just come in from being under the and my brain might be scrambled but I barely understood a word you said. You seem to be *for* what North Beach is doing but then it sounds like you elude to them wanting to keep black people away. 

Did I interpret your post right?

I only want to make a comment if I understand where you are coming from.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*What?????*

??????????????????????????????????????????????  

Are you trying to say that they were racial profiling at NB????????? Not sure what you mean....

But the truth about the city is that they sold season ticket passes to a whole lot of fishermen that gave them access to the pier 24/7. So some hooligans on the pier started acting a fool. It happens. Local youngsters were seen using the boardwalk area as a drag strip causing a ruckus. It happens. What did the city do...blame it on the pier fishing folk and invoke an illegal ban on fishing after 11pm. The right thing to do would have been to get some better help or an extra law enforcement out there to weed out the idiots but instead they chose to screw all fishermen, and to top it off refuse to give a refund for the season passes. 
So don't go running around here saying that you defend what NB did as you know what really went on there. *So do we, and it sure wasn't legal my friend!!!* And as far as the racism thing I am sure there is nothing being said about that in this instance. Again fish that pier all you want but I am telling you most of the people on here were spurned by the way NB handled it and choose not to step foot on that pier.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Supercast, I don't know you . . . I don't know about NB, but your are posting a ton about NB and how they are good/bad, racist/non-racist. Let's do some fishing, let's post some reports so others can enjoy, and not blog down the MD board with anymore NB posts . . . please.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Supercast, I don't know you . . . I don't know about NB, but your are posting a ton about NB and how they are good/bad, racist/non-racist. Let's do some fishing, let's post some reports so others can enjoy, and not blog down the MD board with anymore NB posts . . . please.


Good one Fnc!! I'll have a report on Monday morning (hopefully) !


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> Supercast, I don't know you . . . I don't know about NB, but your are posting a ton about NB and how they are good/bad, racist/non-racist. Let's do some fishing, let's post some reports so others can enjoy, and not blog down the MD board with anymore NB posts . . . please.


Right on! Save some for me! (Coming soon to OC MD 25-30 June! Watch out!!)


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

If I didn't know better, I would think your trying to avoid me  Hope you catch a biggun' . . . AI??. We missed you at the Fling. I have a towel set aside with your name on it.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*north beach*

what i said some people wanted to make it a racial thing which is not true , for years i among the 1st to buy season pass at n/b since they started to collect fees 
Back in the good old days fishing with ,john ,creamer,the dannies,andy&his son ,expolice from v.a (now moved to v/beach) a another guy from v.a sometimes his wife comes along ,steeve ,earl & his brother,big george from jamaica ,2 elderly ladies drives a towncar they only fished for spots it was fund 
I was there that night when the homeless old ex marine beat that young punk to shame ask john anderson about it 
As for fishing report i stopped by solomon thursday night caugt about 16 croakers only 7 keepers 10''- 12'' 
IF you all fishing somewhere and see the master caster in distance & style thats me because i am what i am the best in the business so polish


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

So, polish what? Sauage? 
Sorry northern peeps, I couldn't help myself Or was that polish like shiny?


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> So, polish what? Sauage?
> Sorry northern peeps, I couldn't help myself Or was that polish like shiny?


What's Sauage?


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Saaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy WHATTTTTTT?

Try these links, go ahead and enroll.

check out EGL101
http://www.pgcc.edu/schedules/2007/summer/credit_A-Z.htm#EnglishEGL

and OFC324 Introduction to keyboarding Keyboarding is needed for computer familiarity. Finger placement, basic computer parts, typing speed, and accuracy are taught. This hands-on class prepares you for the skills needed for other computer training.

http://www.pgcc.edu/schedules/2007/summer/noncredit_A-E.htm#Computers

and CIS100 Using a personal computer.

http://www.pgcc.edu/schedules/2007/summer/credit_A-Z.htm#ComputerInformationSystemsCIS

If you want to fish NB go ahead, nobody is going to stop you. 

Tiny





supercast said:


> what i said some people wanted to make it a racial thing which is not true , for years i among the 1st to buy season pass at n/b since they started to collect fees
> Back in the good old days fishing with ,john ,creamer,the dannies,andy&his son ,expolice from v.a (now moved to v/beach) a another guy from v.a sometimes his wife comes along ,steeve ,earl & his brother,big george from jamaica ,2 elderly ladies drives a towncar they only fished for spots it was fund
> I was there that night when the homeless old ex marine beat that young punk to shame ask john anderson about it
> As for fishing report i stopped by solomon thursday night caugt about 16 croakers only 7 keepers 10''- 12''
> IF you all fishing somewhere and see the master caster in distance & style thats me because i am what i am the best in the business so polish


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Tans foe he adise TB, I'' trytht


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Ya know........*

AAAWWW never mind..............


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

RuddeDogg said:


> AAAWWW never mind..............


I agree.. Let it rest and enjoy what fishing time we have available..
I live there and definitely do not agree with everything that goes on there. Like everyone else I am tired of hearing about it.
I have fished there 4 times in the past two years.
Will I go again probably either to fish (which is free for me) or mostly to visit with friends.
Let it drop please.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Desperado said:


> What's Sauage?


I think he's talking about Polish Sausage. A pork sausage also referred to as kielbasa.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*fishbait*

At all times check the dictionary for the meaning of words if you if you are ignorant to their meanings


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*SandFlea -*

I think it's about the last cast for this trooper..


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

supercast said:


> At all times check the dictionary for the meaning of words if you if you are ignorant to their meanings


Oh Schnap!!!! You better watch out . . . that Fishbait be crazy . . . he'll pull some psycho sui-bonzai fence climbing craziness, ya hear


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Huntsman said:


> I think it's about the last cast for this trooper..


You missed it Huntsman. He's a "master caster in distance & style", in other words he's a master of NONE!!!! 

I can't comment on the *"because i am what i am the best in the business so polish" * gibberish because I have no idea what this means.

You're right, I see him going towards the Crabby84 and Doormat route!!!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

word up G.. u be throwin dat bonics chit down homey. kick it olskool wit out flippin da scrip on da remix tip.. bigups to da supacasta


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

supercast said:


> At all times check the dictionary for the meaning of words if you if you are ignorant to their meanings


What are you talking about dude?  You couldn't possibly think I was being serious about that kielbasa comment. I wasn't even talking to you. I was joking around with DHL and Desperado, so learn to read more carefully before you go and harass me. As for being "ingorant of the meaning of words", I wonder if you just suck at typing or have no clue what you are talking about. Were you trying to say you were "so polished"? You better learn how to speak in english before you start to tango with me. "Not a sermon, just a thought"


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

This is getting comical. LOL 
I just got me a new sig line! So you guys better go polish!!!!

ROTFLMAO


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I like you already FL  Quote hunting is an art . . . So Polish!!!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I just love when a thread starts out in one direction and takes a quick left and goes way off course but somehow this one has headed back under the bridge  

OK so we have Supercast that is going to fish NB and doesn't want anyone picking on them and then we have everyone else on the other side of the fence, so what else is needed to be said.

I have a grand idea, why don't we all go :fishing:


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Omg It Was Funny How He*



fishbait said:


> What are you talking about dude?  You couldn't possibly think I was being serious about that kielbasa comment. I wasn't even talking to you. I was joking around with DHL and Desperado, so learn to read more carefully before you go and harass me. As for being "ingorant of the meaning of words", I wonder if you just suck at typing or have no clue what you are talking about. Were you trying to say you were "so polished"? You better learn how to speak in english before you start to tango with me. "Not a sermon, just a thought"


SPELLED STEVE "STEEVE"  opcorn:


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Wtf*



baitslingin said:


> word up G.. u be throwin dat bonics chit down homey. kick it olskool wit out flippin da scrip on da remix tip.. bigups to da supacasta


SOUNDS LIKE A BAD REMAKE OF BEAT STREET! GIVE IT UP IT ONLY SOUNDS GOOD ....... WELL HONESTLY NEVER!  WHERE DID YA LEARN THAT AT SNL?


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

MANDINGO said:


> SPELLED STEVE "STEEVE"  opcorn:


You keep messing and fishbait is going to get ugly---er


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Bivalvebill Slow Ya Roll*



bivalvebill said:


> You keep messing and fishbait is going to get ugly---er


I WAS REFERRING TO SUPERCAST SPELLING STEVE IN HIS POST "steeve ,earl & his brother,big george " I WAS ACTUALLY ON FISHBAITS SIDE. MAYBE I CONFUSED YOU BY QUOTING HIS QUOTE BUT IT WAS FUNNY .   SO I HOPE THAT HE WONT HAVE TO GET UGLY---ER  opcorn:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

What's with all this ugly talk around here. Mandingo, we're cool. Now let's get back to fishing. Bill, 00100.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*I Know Man Its Allll Good*



fishbait said:


> What's with all this ugly talk around here. Mandingo, we're cool. Now let's get back to fishing. Bill, 00100.


SHAKING HANDS WITH FISHBAIT PASSING HIM A COLD ONE AND A BAG OF WORMS  OLETS GO FISHING :fishing:


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

supercast said:


> IF you all fishing somewhere and see the master caster in distance & style thats me because i am what i am the best in the business so polish


That is wack-inski!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

French said:


> That is wack-inski!


Kind of makes ya wanna grill up some sausage and put on some polka music ehhh?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Kind of makes ya wanna grill up some sausage and put on some polka music ehhh?


Cyg, I think you're out there alone buddy......


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

What up with all this WBB picking fights with others here? I hope you fight better than you fish.    opcorn: opcorn:


***dont quote me on this, just for humor purposes****


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

The WBB don't Fight!!! We're LADY LOVERS!!!! LOVE THEM LOOONG TIME!!! LOL

ladies&fish is the best Sushi dish!!!




CrawFish said:


> What up with all this WBB picking fights with others here? I hope you fight better than you fish.    opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Cyg, I think you're out there alone buddy......


I think Frenchy knows where I am coming from! That's ok ... our priest is Polish so I know I have his blessings on the polka


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*fishbite*

Have you heard of past-tense & present- tense when i spoke i did so in the present now i am happy you did used the dictionary it gives you a care understanding what i meant, the queen's english is very hard


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> What up with all this WBB picking fights with others here? I hope you fight better than you fish.    opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> 
> ***dont quote me on this, just for humor purposes****



You hold em', I'll run for help.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

supercast said:


> Have you heard of past-tense & present- tense when i spoke i did so in the present now i am happy you did used the dictionary it gives you a care understanding what i meant, the queen's english is very hard


Huh....  

Incomprehensible


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't wanna be a chicken ...
I don't wanna be a duck ...
so I shake my ...

Nevermind. I guess you can see I have been to one too many stale Caucasian weddings   

And do go pretending you don't know the words to the song that goes along with that dance ... I know you have sung them!

(this post goes with the video, FB snuck in a post before I completed)


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Huh....
> 
> Incomprehensible


At least when I authored your current signature I had an excuse ( I just woke and was laughing at the previous posts so I hard I could not see what I was typing)

Maybe SC is just not being patient enough to prepare his thoughts into concise sentences.

Oh well ... look ... let's just go :fishing:


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

to help you out Fishbait, I emailed this to my 11th grade English teacher, and she sent this back. She apologizes for not using the proper Chicago Manual of Style editing marks, but they won't work in this format.

Have you heard of past-tense & present- tense (insert ?) when (capital "I") spoke (capital "I") did so in the present ("tense") (period.) ("I") am happy you did used ("use") the dictionary (period.) (capital "I")t gives you a care ("ful") understanding ("of") what i meant. "T"he queen's english is very hard ("to enunciate properly").

It is the Royal We man!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)




----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Go Frenchy Go !!

I think you could have sent it to a 5th grade English teacher instead. Eleventh grade might have been overkill.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*wow*

this thread is an aberration.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> this thread is an aberration.


Actually I think it has turned into an abomination.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

It is an aberomination!!!!


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

French said:


> to help you out Fishbait, I emailed this to my 11th grade English teacher, and she sent this back. She apologizes for not using the proper Chicago Manual of Style editing marks, but they won't work in this format.
> 
> Have you heard of past-tense & present- tense (insert ?) when (capital "I") spoke (capital "I") did so in the present ("tense") (period.) ("I") am happy you did used ("use") the dictionary (period.) (capital "I")t gives you a care ("ful") understanding ("of") what i meant. "T"he queen's english is very hard ("to enunciate properly").
> 
> It is the Royal We man!


Your teacher is pretty sharp, but forgot to capitalize "when" after the inserted "?".


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Desperado said:


> Your teacher is pretty sharp, but forgot to capitalize "when" after the inserted "?".


Because the teacher is French. It's possible to mixed to two.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> Because the teacher is French. It's possible to mixed to two.


The teacher is French ?? We don't associate with any "Cheese Eating Surrender Monkeys" around here!
   

Cheap shot I know, I'm sorry ... I heard that shortly after Iraq began and I laughed my arse off and I just had to share it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Can't ya just feel the love...............*

Kinda makes ya warm and fuzzy feelin... :--|  :--|


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

RuddeDogg said:


> Kinda makes ya warm and fuzzy feelin... :--|  :--|


That would be the worm in your tequila.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

okimavich said:


> That would be the worm in your tequila.


:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*The Truth*

Stand up for the Truth! Come on Stand up for the Truth!

What truth? This post sucks!!! :spam:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

And on that note


----------

